# Internet access / mobile Internet access in India?



## DavidMavec

Hello…
I am considering a bicycle trip throughout India. Because of some situations going on back home, I would need to be able to exchange email in the afternoon through my iPhone or other mobile device as well as get quick access to broadband connection such as WIFI or LAN in the afternoon and evenings Indian time. Having never been to India, I am wondering about the following questions:

1) How far along is mobile Internet adoption? How widespread is it? In the Indian countryside, in most places is it possible to get 3G and/or Edge access using a prepaid SIM card for my iPhone?
2) Are there Internet cafes with WIFI access in most smaller towns?
3) Do many guest houses and inexpensive hotels offer WIFI access, especially in smaller towns?
4) Is the Internet pretty stable and fast throughout India in general? Is 24 hour Internet expected like it is in many other countries these days?
Thanks for any tips!
Mavec


----------



## expatglobal

Mavec, 

Here are answers for your question. 

1) How far along is mobile Internet adoption? How widespread is it? In the Indian countryside, in most places is it possible to get 3G and/or Edge access using a prepaid SIM card for my iPhone?

Internet is now wide spread in India except some village areas. 3G is now also available in India. If you want to use 3G in India you have to buy local SIM and activate the 3G services. I think Vodafone is providing really good speed on 3G network for mobile platform. 

2) Are there Internet cafes with WIFI access in most smaller towns?
Yes, you will find many internet cafes around the city. I doubt you will find in smaller towns. Most of the time you will get 2-3 cafes in small towns and they do share internet through LAN so again no WiFi on small towns. 

3) Do many guest houses and inexpensive hotels offer WIFI access, especially in smaller towns?

No, they don't. Only few of them providing WIFI access. Mostly you will find it where college students are living. 

4) Is the Internet pretty stable and fast throughout India in general? Is 24 hour Internet expected like it is in many other countries these days?

In India broadband connection is slow you can't expect Speed in MBPS. The average speed you can expect is 512 KBPS, If you are in city. 

Hope this help.


----------



## Dassem20

Good answer.


----------



## c398x2

> In India broadband connection is slow you can't expect Speed in MBPS. The average speed you can expect is 512 KBPS, If you are in city.


Update? Feedback on Goa?

TX in advance.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

c398x2 said:


> Update? Feedback on Goa?
> 
> TX in advance.


Enjoy high speed 3G in India.
India is really very good in context of internet speed. Don't worry man.


----------



## c398x2

Thank you


----------



## TeamRanger

I would recommend purchasing a Airtel 4G dongle too, have noticed this giving me better coverage compared to my Airtel 3G sim on phone. You can always carry a portable mobile broadband adapter as well.


----------



## c398x2

TX and TX. Maybe I'm the ugly and hated 'American', but I've grown sooo used to my 150Kbsp Down & 20 Kbps Up HERE, that I'd relapse & 'suffer' greatly, regardless as to the great 'scenery' what with the sweet life in Goa, I'd have to go into rehab so as to learn to chill prior to plane boarding. 

You've been gracious in yours.


----------

